# Shengshou 4x4 v3 Assembly?



## SpeedSolve (Nov 23, 2011)

I can't find any videos or tutorials on how to assemble a Shengshou 4x4 v3. Anybody know of one? I don't really need to assemble the whole cube, it's really a pain, but just last layer.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 23, 2011)

Look on youtube for maru 4x4 assembly tutorial. They both have pretty much the same mech. It worked for me.

If you wanna wait, Ill probably have a tutorial for this when I get my shenshou 4x4 v3. I have assembled v1 (before i traded it) plenty of times. Its just hard the first time really.


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 23, 2011)

I saw one on youtube a while ago but can't search for it now. I guess you'll find it searching there. 

Also, some of the tutorials put the inner pieces and then the edges one by one. Putting the center pieces and the corners and then inserting the edges and inner pieces all at once is much easier IMO.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 23, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


>


 
Thanks, I'm going to fully disassemble for the sake of the video, plus I'll learn about the mech a bit more.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 23, 2011)

This is a pretty good How-Not-To guide:


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 23, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> This is a pretty good How-Not-To guide:


 
Lol, I saw that. I sure as heck won't be doing that, I can tell you that much.


----------



## avgdi (Nov 23, 2011)

I really don't feel like looking through a 20 minute video, so I'll just tell you what helped me when I did put mine back together the other day. I loosened the screw a bunch(it ended up being 3 full turns) on the last layer which made it easier to put the pieces in. I remembered how many quarter turns I loosened it so that I could get the tensions back to how they were.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 23, 2011)

avgdi said:


> I really don't feel like looking through a 20 minute video, so I'll just tell you what helped me when I did put mine back together the other day. I loosened the screw a bunch(it ended up being 3 full turns) on the last layer which made it easier to put the pieces in. I remembered how many quarter turns I loosened it so that I could get the tensions back to how they were.


 
I thought about doing that... Too late now, though. I'm on the fourth pair of inner pieces, but I'm not using tape like the video says.


----------



## avgdi (Nov 23, 2011)

That's the exact point when I loosened it. I couldn't get the last pair of inner pieces in without loosening it. Good luck though.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Michael1026 (Nov 23, 2011)

Have fun, it's a ***** to put together.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 24, 2011)

Michael1026 said:


> Have fun, it's a ***** to put together.


 
I got it down to 12min flat. V2 that is.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 24, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> I got it down to 12min flat.


 
You must be supernatural or something. I'm still where I was yesterday.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 24, 2011)

SpeedSolve said:


> You must be supernatural or something. I'm still where I was yesterday.


 
I used to practice putting it together incase it ever popped in public, so I could put it together fast.


----------

